# rear bumper letter coloring?



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

I was just curious how one would get the "GTO" lettering changed on the rear bumper. I've seen several goats with them colored idk if its a whole new rear piece or it was painted. I want to turn mine from grey to red.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Stickers. 

Rear GTO Decal - 05-06 GTO - GTEXT - PFYC.com


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Do a search on fleabay for GTO BUMPER INSERT

Larry


----------



## Gtslowm6 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah that or paint the stickers stay pretty good they bubble up after awhile


----------



## Buckeye6.0 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone sell the lettering for the SAP rear bumper? Haven't been able to locate any. Thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Buckeye6.0 said:


> Does anyone sell the lettering for the SAP rear bumper? Haven't been able to locate any. Thanks


Grafx Werks.


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

plastidip it, they make it in red, you can remove it if you don't like it and it will last at least 3 months, hit about 4 light coats or 2 thick coats


----------



## Buckeye6.0 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cool, thanks


----------

